# Anyone for Great Train Expo in Anaheim, CA Jan. 7-8, 2011



## joe rusz (Jan 3, 2008)

Yes, I know there's an Expo at the Fairplex Dec 10-11, but Pomona is sooo-far away. And I prefer not to go beyond the Orange (County) Curtain. So, is anyone going to the Anaheim Expo in January? I like the location because it's close by, at least for me. As my wife once said, "Ya know, it's always about _*you*_, even when it's not about you." Guess she nailed it


----------



## Don Gage (Jan 4, 2008)

Hi Joe, 
Bob, Dave, Sandra, Evelyn and I will be at the show with the Door Hollow in tow. Come on by and say "Hi". 

Don


----------



## joe rusz (Jan 3, 2008)

Don, 

Wow! Finally, a sign of life in this thread. I was beginning to think I was in some Twilight Zone episode. I kinda thought you guys would be there and I'm glad you will be. And I sure will stop by (hang out, is more like it). Because of my work and our travel I've been missing all of the local shows including the Big, Train Show. But this January the stars will alll align and I'll be at the Anaheim show. See you then. Best to the gang.


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

I too will be there... _with_ the Borracho pizza layout!, see you there!


----------



## joe rusz (Jan 3, 2008)

Great. So what goes best with your layout, red or white wine? Or beer?  

Oh, and it'll be Sunday for me 'cause I forgot the show date when I scheduled lunch with one of my work buddies on Saturday.


----------

